# Rear 10 x 135mm to Thru Axle Conversion



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

I ride a 2014 Transition BLT with a 10 x 135mm rear qr axle. Is there any way to convert this to a thru axle for a little bit of extra stiffness and to prevent it from loosening when I have hard landings? I'm planning on purchasing new wheels so I decided now would be the time to think about this problem. 

Any help is appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## jdave5917 (Apr 30, 2007)

What year is your camber and are you looking to stick with 135 or go to 142?
I have a like-new Roval Control Trail 29 alloy-rim wheelset with 142, 12 mm rear thru axle that I would like to convert to 135 QR.
Any idea if we could swap end caps (and probably axles) and both end up with what we want? Hub appears to be DT Swiss but It's not explicitly labeled so I can't say for sure.
It seems like end caps are available for conversion from 135 to 142 but not the reverse.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I've just done a rear 135 mm QR to thru axle conversion, and not only was it fairly painless it's stiffened up my frame a treat - the cornering is noticeably sharper and it feels like more of my pedalling effort is going into moving the bike forward. All I did was change the endcaps on the Hope Pro4 hub from QR to 10 mm thru axle, and fitted this DT Swiss 10 mm thru axle. If you're lucky then your hub model will have interchangeable end caps, otherwise it's a new wheel.



jdave5917 said:


> It seems like end caps are available for conversion from 135 to 142 but not the reverse.


It's theoretically possible, but would involve the hub manufacturers offering 142 endcaps for a 10 mm axle (142 hubs are 12 mm). I guess there's not enough demand for this as not many people need to fit a 142 wheel into a 135 frame.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mrjwoj said:


> I ride a 2014 Transition BLT with a 10 x 135mm rear qr axle. Is there any way to convert this to a thru axle for a little bit of extra stiffness and to prevent it from loosening when I have hard landings? I'm planning on purchasing new wheels so I decided now would be the time to think about this problem.
> 
> Any help is appreciated,
> Thanks!


You simply need a hub that can convert to 10mm TA, and a DT Swiss RWS axle. Hubs like Hope, Bitex, AC, come to mind. (most high end hubs have a conversion kit). If your on a budget, just get a Bitex with 10mm and re-lace the rear wheel.

Some hubs use end caps, others require a conversion kit, aka new axle. Hadley also makes a bolt on rear axle as an alternative to the DT.

It is a better setup than a QR, but you probably won't notice much of a difference.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it cup and cone bearings? Possible to just replace the qr with a solid steel axle and axle nuts?


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

"What year is your camber and are you looking to stick with 135 or go to 142?
I have a like-new Roval Control Trail 29 alloy-rim wheelset with 142, 12 mm rear thru axle that I would like to convert to 135 QR.
Any idea if we could swap end caps (and probably axles) and both end up with what we want? Hub appears to be DT Swiss but It's not explicitly labeled so I can't say for sure.
It seems like end caps are available for conversion from 135 to 142 but not the reverse."

I think I will be sticking with 135, Just a thru axle.


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

Grassington said:


> I've just done a rear 135 mm QR to thru axle conversion, and not only was it fairly painless it's stiffened up my frame a treat - the cornering is noticeably sharper and it feels like more of my pedalling effort is going into moving the bike forward. All I did was change the endcaps on the Hope Pro4 hub from QR to 10 mm thru axle, and fitted this DT Swiss 10 mm thru axle. If you're lucky then your hub model will have interchangeable end caps, otherwise it's a new wheel.
> 
> It's theoretically possible, but would involve the hub manufacturers offering 142 endcaps for a 10 mm axle (142 hubs are 12 mm). I guess there's not enough demand for this as not many people need to fit a 142 wheel into a 135 frame.


Thanks!


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

leeboh said:


> Is it cup and cone bearings? Possible to just replace the qr with a solid steel axle and axle nuts?


Not sure, I will have to check.


----------



## mrjwoj (Feb 10, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You simply need a hub that can convert to 10mm TA, and a DT Swiss RWS axle. Hubs like Hope, Bitex, AC, come to mind. (most high end hubs have a conversion kit). If your on a budget, just get a Bitex with 10mm and re-lace the rear wheel.
> 
> Some hubs use end caps, others require a conversion kit, aka new axle. Hadley also makes a bolt on rear axle as an alternative to the DT.
> 
> It is a better setup than a QR, but you probably won't notice much of a difference.


I was planning on new hope hubs anyways, thanks for the info!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Easy-peazy on a Hope. My Single speed wheels are running Hope hubs and the rear is 10x135 Thru-bolt. I'm using the DT Swiss RWS axle, as well.


----------

